# And the moral of the story is: Always enclose your ootheca!



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I guess I foolishly left a batch of my Tenodera ootheca in an open box, nicely sunning on the window legdge:







I have now have nymphs everywhere, which is slightly depressing...think I will have to just let some fruit flies loose in the bug house.

Thought that was quite amusing!


----------



## ellroy (Jan 21, 2007)

I reckon thats the best way to hatch them, wonder how many generations you can keep them going for in there?!


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2007)

Happened to me a little while back. I'm sure you saw the thread. It's been several weeks since it happened but a couple days ago I found a nymph that was in good shape and was about L3. Must of been eating stray fruit flies cause plenty do escape.


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea...I wonder how long these guys will last roaming around the bug house? Well, we shall soon see!


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2007)

In my case over a week before they started dropping dead. A few hung on another week and I found that one several weeks later.


----------



## Isis (Jan 21, 2007)

I had the same. I left a Sphodromantis ooth in a container with som e big holes. Some days later my boyfrind staring at the room wall asked "Ohhh.... Marzena..... why are the mantids running on the wall?" They survived couple of days.

Try looking at the ceiling, plants and near the windows, they are probably hiding there in large amounts


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2007)

Ian, lucky you have a bug house!! Have fun observing them.... sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea Yen! If that was in my room, I would have been screwed.

Will get back to you on how they get on.


----------



## Justin (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh dear! Catch a few and send 'em to me Ian :wink:


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

Sure Justin! Although, I can tell you, it would be more of a punishment than a favour


----------



## Justin (Jan 21, 2007)

I can think of worse punishments :wink:


----------

